# DIY Rope/Pulley bow press



## metoo (Sep 18, 2012)

Let's see it with the bow pressed.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

yup we're going to have to see it with the bow pressed!

I have to say when I saw the tittle I knew I had to click on it. I was super curious as to how someone would cobble a pulley system together to make a bow press. I have to say I like it! it looks pretty cool. So now all that is outstanding is how well does it work? I'm thinking with the 5 ropes it should be about one fifth the weight required to press the bow on the hall line. this should make it relatively easy to pull. Do you just tie it off on the bow while you are working on it?


----------



## jdub765 (Feb 17, 2012)

I did one better and recorded a video off my phone.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-sSIcFFGUjI

The rope is tied off onto itself using the figure 9 rope tightener.

I haven't started pressing my own bow to service it just yet, but I built this and a pipe clamp press because I'm going to be swapping arrow rests with my cousin soon, and also because I want to learn to service my own bow.

The good thing about this press is that you can easily take the string completely off, and then take down the entire bow.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Well done, This is a nice solution! 
Are the fingers from a commercial source or did you make them?


----------



## droppixel (Nov 5, 2010)

b0w_bender said:


> Well done, This is a nice solution!
> Are the fingers from a commercial source or did you make them?


BowMaster split limb adapters.


----------



## jdub765 (Feb 17, 2012)

Yep I used Bowmaster adapters 

Another neat thing about the press is that you don't need to know how to use power tools. I did use a file to enlarge the holes on a few of the pulleys, but that's the only "tool" that I used. Everything else assembles in a few minutes without tools.


----------



## archer_ar (Oct 14, 2008)

Good luck , be carefull.


----------



## hoyt em all (Feb 20, 2005)

metoo said:


> Let's see it with the bow pressed.


ok. how about your bow


----------



## jacoblee (Oct 23, 2012)

thats a very ingenious idea i may have to build one thank you for posting the plans


----------



## AceIceSoul (Jul 19, 2012)

nice J! unfortunately those splitlimb adapters are not suppose to work on my insanity since its past parallel. but i still want one! =P


----------



## jdub765 (Feb 17, 2012)

Oh that's true huh. That sucks cause you're the one who showed me the video haha


----------



## MichaelGentry (Oct 15, 2012)

How much rope did u use and what sizize


----------



## MichaelGentry (Oct 15, 2012)

Actually after watching thier video looks like a self locking pulley like a window blind


----------



## MichaelGentry (Oct 15, 2012)

Actually after watching thier video looks like a self locking pulley like a window blind


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

Do a search for Synunm bow press and you will see videos for the commercial model.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

lc12 said:


> Do a search for Synunm bow press and you will see videos for the commercial model.


I've seen that press, but couldn't find it for sale anywhere.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Perry24 said:


> I've seen that press, but couldn't find it for sale anywhere.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTTdGEXuqGw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0c-jaDzCIXI

You can purchase direct from Synunm in Argentina

[email protected]

or wait for his deal to close with Lancaster Archery.


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

Here is a link for you:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Synunm-Archery-Products/288205821255133


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

lc12 said:


> Here is a link for you:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Synunm-Archery-Products/288205821255133


Thanks! I am now "friends" with them. Anyone know what they are selling for?


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

thanks jdub765 and Nuts&bolts ... now I got options


----------



## ndm (Apr 7, 2012)

Perry24 said:


> I've seen that press, but couldn't find it for sale anywhere.


I ordered mine from robinhood archery (760)347-8828. $175 plus $5 shipping, got mine in 4 days. 

Turkey Team #14 CLUCK DYNASTY


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

ndm said:


> I ordered mine from robinhood archery (760)347-8828. $175 plus $5 shipping, got mine in 4 days.
> 
> Turkey Team #14 CLUCK DYNASTY


Wow, that is a shame it is that high. I guess I will try the DIY option.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

Synunm quoted me $147 + $27(shipping) straight from Argentina yesterday when I inquired.


----------



## C.morris740 (Nov 11, 2012)

ndm said:


> I ordered mine from robinhood archery (760)347-8828. $175 plus $5 shipping, got mine in 4 days.
> 
> Turkey Team #14 CLUCK DYNASTY


I was just on robinhood and they wanted $175
Plus $32.95 for shipping. That's crazy shipping just to ship from CA to OH. 

how was yours $5 shipping?


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

Pretty cool!


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

ndm said:


> I ordered mine from robinhood archery (760)347-8828. $175 plus $5 shipping, got mine in 4 days.
> 
> Turkey Team #14 CLUCK DYNASTY


I called Lancaster Archery and they have them in stock for $179.99 + shipping. They are not in the showroom yet though.

Sorry for the hijack - back to the original theme - DIY

NDM - could you post up some pictures of the pulleys and the brackets? From the video, it looks like a dual pulley at the top and a single pulley below that. The brackets appear to have pulleys at each corner.


----------



## ndm (Apr 7, 2012)

Perry24 said:


> I called Lancaster Archery and they have them in stock for $179.99 + shipping. They are not in the showroom yet though.
> 
> Sorry for the hijack - back to the original theme - DIY
> 
> NDM - could you post up some pictures of the pulleys and the brackets? From the video, it looks like a dual pulley at the top and a single pulley below that. The brackets appear to have pulleys at each corner.











Top pulley








Bottom pulley








Both pulleys. If anyone needs more detailed pictures let me know. 

Turkey Team #14 CLUCK DYNASTY


----------



## ndm (Apr 7, 2012)

C.morris740 said:


> I was just on robinhood and they wanted $175
> Plus $32.95 for shipping. That's crazy shipping just to ship from CA to OH.
> 
> how was yours $5 shipping?
> View attachment 1651030


Don't know why shipping was so high to Ohio, I just live in Iowa. I would call them and ask. 

Turkey Team #14 CLUCK DYNASTY


----------



## ndm (Apr 7, 2012)

C.morris740 said:


> I was just on robinhood and they wanted $175
> Plus $32.95 for shipping. That's crazy shipping just to ship from CA to OH.
> 
> how was yours $5 shipping?
> View attachment 1651030


I just went to their website and it quoted me $32.95 for shipping too. When I ordered mine I called them and it shipped USPS maybe you can't choose that option on the website, I don't know. 

Turkey Team #14 CLUCK DYNASTY


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

ndm said:


> Top pulley
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! 

Can you also post pictures of the limb brackets?


----------



## Gizmo28 (May 7, 2012)

I wonder if that would work with a Z7?


----------



## ndm (Apr 7, 2012)

This is the top limb bracket, the bottom one looks identical. 

Turkey Team #14 CLUCK DYNASTY


----------



## cowboyup_again (Aug 13, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## droppin bucks (Jan 30, 2012)

Forget the bow press I gotta get down to KU

nice press I figured someone would make a copy on the cheap.


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

yea!!! that jayhawk is one lucky bird!!! RCJH KU!!!!


----------



## XBOWMAN (May 11, 2010)

they look good to me sorry I mean it looks good to me


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

I never was a KU fan..............until now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
NDM, if you really know this woman you are one lucky dude.
I apologize for getting off subject, but I am sure I was not the only one! :lol3:


----------



## DesiD73 (Apr 13, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Does the DIY version (with a rope tightener) also allow you to easily & slowly let the limbs out after you have removed the bow string & cables (if you need to replace limbs for example)? 

Would a rope ratchet work instead of the figure 9 rope tightener?


----------



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

I am awake now.


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

marked


----------



## OzArcher1 (May 25, 2007)

I am curious, why is the second rope needed, between the limb adaptors and the pulleys. Is it there just to balance the limb adapters. I would think that the pullies could just be attached more directly to the limb adaptors and the press would work just as well and would be less complicated.


----------



## wpod (Mar 30, 2013)

Leverage. Double pullys cut the effort in half

Sent from my VS950 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

wpod said:


> Leverage. Double pullys cut the effort in half
> 
> Sent from my VS950 4G using Tapatalk 2


The leverage is there in the pulley system with or without the extra rope between adapters and the pulley system. I think they set it up that way to adjust for longer or shorter bows. If you adjust it to your bow's ATA so when the bow relaxes the pulleys are just about pulled together then when you tear down the bow and put it back together you know to pull it until the pulleys are nearly touching in order to get the strings back on. Other wise you would have to mark something, or try to put strings on, then pull more and try again until you get enough compression to put strings back on.


----------



## OzArcher1 (May 25, 2007)

Agreed double the pulleys halve the effort, however each of the pulleys used appear to be double (inline, not side by side), the extra cord does not appear to participate in the force/effort setup to any great extent. I don't think the extra cord is there to allow for extra length on letdown as it would be easier to simply allow extra length on the pulley cord to get the same effect. I looks to me as if the whole setup would be simpler and less confusing without it, but then again I prefer to use the KISS principle whenever I can.


----------



## wpod (Mar 30, 2013)

Just my opinion but it looks like the rope attaches to the top pulley housing, around the bottom inner pulley, to the top inner pulley, to the bottom outter, to the top outter.
It appears to be one rope using all four pulleys. So compressing 70# would take 35# of effort.
I could be wrong tho

Sent from my VS950 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OzArcher1 (May 25, 2007)

I accidently posted this on the general discussion forum, so thought I would repost here.

I have just found out that the pulleys (stainless steel) can be purchased from just about any ships chandlery for around half the cost of this press, a couple of yards of paracord should only add a few cents. the only problem I can see is locating/making the adaptors


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Mechanical advantage of a moveable pulley system is ONLY the strands that actually support the weight. If they don't support the weight they don't add to the mechanical advantage and only change the direction of the force.


----------



## DesiD73 (Apr 13, 2013)

ndm said:


> This is the top limb bracket, the bottom one looks identical.
> 
> Turkey Team #14 CLUCK DYNASTY


Hey ndm, may we get a side view on one of those brackets? Thanks.


----------



## ndm (Apr 7, 2012)

DesiD73 said:


> Hey ndm, may we get a side view on one of those brackets? Thanks.


Here ya go. Let me know if you need anything else. I wanna see pics of one of these when someone gets one done.









Turkey Team #14 CLUCK DYNASTY


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

I was hoping to find a pulley similar to the Synunm, but all I can find are like the OP has. I guess there really is not difference in using a side-by-side versus inline pulley. Thank you for all the pictures ndm!

Was that KU picture intentional?!? It was very distracting! :embara:


----------



## DesiD73 (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks for those side views of the brackets ndm!

I took a close look at the Synunm pictures & vids and it's not difficult to DIY. From what I saw, you don't even need to buy the complete pulleys, just get the pulley wheels (they're sold for doors, windows, etc.). The wheels come in different sizes/materials and then construct two holders out of sheet metal for the pulley wheels, one with a pinch or lock (like the ones they use on the cord from blinds) for the rope. 

The most challenging part to make for me are the brackets; I'm having those made.


----------



## OzArcher1 (May 25, 2007)

Perry24 said:


> I was hoping to find a pulley similar to the Synunm, but all I can find are like the OP has. I guess there really is not difference in using a side-by-side versus inline pulley. Thank you for all the pictures ndm!
> 
> Was that KU picture intentional?!? It was very distracting! :embara:





OzArcher1 said:


> I accidently posted this on the general discussion forum, so thought I would repost here.
> 
> I have just found out that the pulleys (stainless steel) can be purchased from just about any ships chandlery for around half the cost of this press, a couple of yards of paracord should only add a few cents. the only problem I can see is locating/making the adaptors


Or you could just google ronstan block series 25 and series 29


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

OzArcher1 said:


> Or you could just google ronstan block series 25 and series 29


LOL! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## DesiD73 (Apr 13, 2013)

For those of you interested in a DIY version, this will be valuable info: http://www.ronstan.com/marine/vang_systems.asp (Synunm press is vang #2). 
As you use more pulleys, the effort required becomes less, but the system also becomes a lot more complicated with ropes running everywhere. This is an example of a system that divides the force required by 9: http://www.balancecommunity.com/Slack-Science/the-91-base-pulley-system

It appears the principle used for the Synunm press isn't a new one; it's been in use in the sailing world for quite some time. That being said, you can get most of the parts required for this press by looking up sailboat hardware; to be more specific, fiddle blocks. Fiddle blocks are inline pulleys (mostly two of them) and some come equipped with the "V" rope jam. 

Does this look familiar?








I plan on taking this route to fabricate my own Synunm press and I hope this post helps those of you interested in this press, like I am, but don't think it's necessary to spend $175 or so on it! As I mentioned earlier, the only real "challenge" are the brackets.

Good luck!


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

thanks OZARCHER1 and DESID73 for the hints on parts... think I might pursue this route also


----------



## km04 (Feb 2, 2013)

This looks like a very good setup.


----------



## OzArcher1 (May 25, 2007)

If anyone can track down where to get some similar brackets from, all would be well and good with the world. I have tried searching J hooks, flat hooks, J Brackets, J hook with pulley etc, etc, etc and various combinations of these with virtually no success. Does anybody have a specific name for the brackets.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

OzArcher1 said:


> If anyone can track down where to get some similar brackets from, all would be well and good with the world. I have tried searching J hooks, flat hooks, J Brackets, J hook with pulley etc, etc, etc and various combinations of these with virtually no success. Does anybody have a specific name for the brackets.


Check out the Bowmaster split limb adapters. They are the closest I've seen, but no pulley.


----------



## OzArcher1 (May 25, 2007)

I already have a set of the bowmaster J Limbs but was hoping that someone may know where to get some with the recurve portion as in the synumn brackets


----------



## DesiD73 (Apr 13, 2013)

The thing about the Bowmaster split limb adapters is, as mentioned in another post, is that those have an L-bracket with a sharp 90-degree bend and would not work on a past-parallel limb bow. 

Nuts & bolts talked about this here: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1972080&highlight=synunm post#12

What makes the Synunm press work is the rounded bend (maybe the bracket "fingers" were bent around 3/4" or 1" rod?).

The Synunm has a sheave mounted on each bracket to distribute the forces evenly; you can add a sheave yourself once you've made the brackets.


----------



## droppin bucks (Jan 30, 2012)

I like this press idea thanks

Has anyone thought about using a gambrel like for hoisting deer I know Cabela's has one that locks like what we are looking for, mabye a dual purpose bow press and ability to convert it to a deer hoist just a thought I had


----------



## DesiD73 (Apr 13, 2013)

The hoist & gambrel for deer would probably work too. 

The only possible disadvantage I see may be its size (a deer hoist would have larger & more pulleys, so it may be difficult to set it up to compress your bow). 
An advantage would be that it would require less effort to compress a bow. 
If i remember correctly, every 1" of the free end of rope you pull, the pulleys on the deer hoist (6 pulleys) would move 1/6" and with a 4-pulley setup, like the Synunm, 1/4".

There are some small blocks with 3 or 4 sheaves, but those get expensive real quick... http://www.harken.com/productcategory.aspx?taxid=411


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

So, this for the top http://www.harken.com/productdetail.aspx?id=5341&taxid=411 and this for the bottom http://www.harken.com/productdetail.aspx?id=5356&taxid=411? DesiD73, what do you plan on using for the fingers?


----------



## DesiD73 (Apr 13, 2013)

@Perry: Yes, those are the fiddle blocks I was looking at too, the Harken's 244 & 245, with the 245 on top. 

For the brackets I plan on using 10 or 11-gauge steel plate. This is just a sketch & the numbers are rough, based on what I thought they might be after looking at the pics and also some measurements I took on my bow limbs. The brackets would need to be cut out first and then the fingers bent around something like a 1" rod.









To you guys that have access to material & tools easier than I do and are interested in this press, please build a bracket and supply the rest of us with feedback on what worked well and what didn't, so that the design can be improved. For example, I have no idea how to bend the fingers around the 1" rod...I doubt it can be done by hand...so what tools can be used to do it?


----------



## DesiD73 (Apr 13, 2013)

To bend the bracket's fingers, a tool like this one is ideal. Unfortunately, I don't have one and can't think of anyplace close that has one 









Bending one finger at a time may also work with a lever bender for tubing.


----------



## DesiD73 (Apr 13, 2013)

I just wanted to show you how the brackets turned out from the sketch above; I asked the guys at my workplace to try & make them as a personal favor. They look pretty good, but I'll know for sure when I go on break and am able to hold them up against the bow to see if the gap between the fingers, the open section to clear the cams, etc. are correct.









If the fit is correct, then all that's left to do with them is coat the tips in Plastidip (I hope I can find some here) and drill the holes for the rope and to attach a sheave to each bracket.

P.S. Cost: $0.00 The metal plate that was used I fished out of a trash bin at work.


----------



## DesiD73 (Apr 13, 2013)

I modified the sketch a little bit.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Looks great! I wonder how much shipping would cost from SA to the US. lol!


----------



## DesiD73 (Apr 13, 2013)

Perry24 said:


> Looks great! I wonder how much shipping would cost from SA to the US. lol!


Too much...due to the "Cost of going through hell to get this far" charge that I would need to add to your invoice...lol

Next week I'll order the fiddle blocks from the US and have them in about 2 weeks :/

I might get a few pulleys like the OP to test the concept this weekend, but I'm worried about not having anything to clamp the rope onto/into.


----------



## DesiD73 (Apr 13, 2013)

Not too bad...














I'll tidy them up a bit tomorrow.


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

Well boys, todays the day. I have collected most of the parts with the exception of the bowmaster split limb adapters so today I am going to make a trip to Cabelas to pick them up and then assemble my press. My local Bass pro only carries the older, cage style split limb adapters. 
I would like to thank the op and everyone else you has posted pics and tips on this thread. I will post pictures when I get it finished. I can't wait as I have a few things I need to do to my bows that require a press. Great thread folks, really goes along the lines of "archers helping archers"!


----------



## DesiD73 (Apr 13, 2013)

catfishmafia76 said:


> Well boys, todays the day. I have collected most of the parts with the exception of the bowmaster split limb adapters so today I am going to make a trip to Cabelas to pick them up and then assemble my press. My local Bass pro only carries the older, cage style split limb adapters.
> I would like to thank the op and everyone else you has posted pics and tips on this thread. I will post pictures when I get it finished. I can't wait as I have a few things I need to do to my bows that require a press. Great thread folks, really goes along the lines of "archers helping archers"!


Be careful & good luck! I'm still collecting parts...
Considering having the brackets redone this week; it sucks not having powertools..lol


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

Dang it! Cabelas didn't carry the split limb adapters I needed either. Guess I will be ordering them off line and waiting a few more days.


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

DesiD73 said:


> Be careful & good luck! I'm still collecting parts...
> Considering having the brackets redone this week; it sucks not having powertools..lol


What about them don't you like or think should be redone?


----------



## DesiD73 (Apr 13, 2013)

Well, the guy who made 'em just didn't pay as much attention to detail as I would've (I'm a perfectionist sometimes ;/): one finger slightly wider than the other, the tips of the fingers are not even so they don't rest on the limbs at the same time...stuff like that. 

I'm tidying them up a bit, but I'm not done yet. I think I'll put it together this week with pulleys instead of fiddle blocks & if it works well, then there's no need to spend more on it.


----------



## DonsHarley (Sep 10, 2003)

When you guys start pressing pay close attention to the tips of the fingers I have a feeling the Synunm fingers are heat treated or spring steel so they don't bend. I may be wrong just be carefull I'd hate to see anyone get hurt or damage there bow.


----------



## DesiD73 (Apr 13, 2013)

DonsHarley said:


> When you guys start pressing pay close attention to the tips of the fingers I have a feeling the Synunm fingers are heat treated or spring steel so they don't bend. I may be wrong just be carefull I'd hate to see anyone get hurt or damage there bow.


I get what you're saying Don. From the pics the Synunm brackets seem to be about 14-gauge thickness, with a ridge in the curve for strength. I'm doing mine in 11-gauge (at least); I figure that would eliminate the need for the ridge.


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

Well ladies and gentlemen I finally got all my pieces to build my own rope press. I tried it out last night and it works great! I would like to take a minute and thank the OP for starting this thread as it has been a big help to me. I will try and get pics up toninght or at least this weekend. 
Yeah!!!! No more sub par "pro" shop work for this guy!!!!!!


----------



## DonsHarley (Sep 10, 2003)

catfishmafia76 said:


> Well ladies and gentlemen I finally got all my pieces to build my own rope press. I tried it out last night and it works great! I would like to take a minute and thank the OP for starting this thread as it has been a big help to me. I will try and get pics up toninght or at least this weekend.
> Yeah!!!! No more sub par "pro" shop work for this guy!!!!!!


Do you have a list of the pulleys with part #'s that you used and what was the total cost to build ?


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

DonsHarley said:


> Do you have a list of the pulleys with part #'s that you used and what was the total cost to build ?


I actually used the exact same pulleys that the OP listed and got them from "Harbor Freight". I was kind of shocked that they had exactly what I needed but they did. I ordered a set of bowmaster split limb adapters and had to get the adjustable chain link pieces from my local Lowes because harbor freight was out of them but other than that, everything was as the op listed. I will try and come up with a total cost when I post some pics.


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

Sorry about the cruddy pics but I couldn't get my camera to work properly so I used my cell phone. One is the press itself and the other is my CRX with tension off of the string. What I like best about this porta press is the speed at which it can be used. It will be great for yoke tuning!


----------



## DesiD73 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bummed out...can't even find the double pulleys in my country... Means more DIY work or ordering online from the US. Right now I'm just waiting for my new limbs to arrive & motivate me to finish this build!


----------



## BoHunter0210 (Oct 3, 2011)

Tagged for later!


----------



## clbrown23 (Jan 6, 2010)

Catfish, how are those pulleys from harbor freight working for you? They are a lot cheaper than the sail pulleys. Also what are you using to hold your rope in place once you press the bow, on the other pulleys it has the v or crotch to hold the rope. Thanks

Also got a question for whoever. How come the synunm press using more rope, going from top limb adapter to bottom then the DIY ones I'm seeing? Thanks


----------



## DonsHarley (Sep 10, 2003)

clbrown23 said:


> Catfish, how are those pulleys from harbor freight working for you? They are a lot cheaper than the sail pulleys. Also what are you using to hold your rope in place once you press the bow, on the other pulleys it has the v or crotch to hold the rope. Thanks
> 
> Also got a question for whoever. How come the synunm press using more rope, going from top limb adapter to bottom then the DIY ones I'm seeing? Thanks


I believe the rope between the adapters is to adjustment for the ATA of your bow.


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

clbrown23 said:


> Catfish, how are those pulleys from harbor freight working for you? They are a lot cheaper than the sail pulleys. Also what are you using to hold your rope in place once you press the bow, on the other pulleys it has the v or crotch to hold the rope. Thanks
> 
> Also got a question for whoever. How come the synunm press using more rope, going from top limb adapter to bottom then the DIY ones I'm seeing? Thanks


The pulleys are working fine. I was kind of worried about them since the price was so cheap but they are pretty beefy.
As for holding the rope in place I am using the same thing the OP used on his press, the quick tie off figure 9 from "night ize". It works good, no complaints so far. After pressing the bow a few times you learn where to put it to work best.


----------



## clbrown23 (Jan 6, 2010)

Alright, thanks for the help.


----------



## Mathews4ever (Jan 13, 2007)

Can anyone that has built one of these pm me with details on how to build assembly.one of these i can have the fingers made just need some help on assembly and such


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

Mathews4ever said:


> Can anyone that has built one of these pm me with details on how to build assembly.one of these i can have the fingers made just need some help on assembly and such


You can shoot me a PM with any questions you have. I would be more than happy to help and can txt you pics to show you how I assembled everything. It's really super easy.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello All
Wonder whats the name of that top sinch lock pulley that Synunm bow press, uses. Never have seen one like it.[ Later


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

Unk Bond said:


> Hello All
> Wonder whats the name of that top sinch lock pulley that Synunm bow press, uses. Never have seen one like it.[ Later


Its a fiddle block with V lock. They are commonly used on sail boats and a few other marine applications. There are a few links throughout this thread to sources of fiddle blocks.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

beaverman said:


> Its a fiddle block with V lock. They are commonly used on sail boats and a few other marine applications. There are a few links throughout this thread to sources of fiddle blocks.


================
Hello All 
And thanks for the quick feed back.
I have a Synunm press. But I sure see other ways to improve it.When it comes to being able to adjust the width you would want for different type bows.

Just off the top of my coffee grinder. [ Smile ] Extend the bracket. And use sMALL spring loaded bolts. Like another bench bow press uses. We will see. How could I go wrong. I have the pattern in front of me. ha ha :wink: [ Later


----------



## OzArcher1 (May 25, 2007)

I'd be interested to see if you can come up with some simple improvements on the brackets that provide a better hold on passed parallel limbs (not real comfortable with the way they are now)


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

DesiD73 said:


> @Perry: Yes, those are the fiddle blocks I was looking at too, the Harken's 244 & 245, with the 245 on top.
> 
> For the brackets I plan on using 10 or 11-gauge steel plate. This is just a sketch & the numbers are rough, based on what I thought they might be after looking at the pics and also some measurements I took on my bow limbs. The brackets would need to be cut out first and then the fingers bent around something like a 1" rod.
> 
> ...


======================


Hello All
Ok DIY guys .

Here is a thought my coffee grinder came up with. And just maybe we could get you to draw it up for us.
Here goes.
Buy metal in the shape of a T. And its base being 1/2 inch.

1.Cut a piece of T stock to length. 

2. Now leaving the base of the T un-cut.we will cut from both end a small top section off, the top of the T.

3. Now we can roll one end of the T to the radious you show in your drawing.

4. Now on the other end of T that now has been made flat. Attach the small rope spool.

5.Drill 3 holes in the top leg of the T for the arm of the first press hook.

6. Drill 3 bolt holes in the top leg of the T for the 2nd arm press hook.
The center hole to be tapped. The other 2 will just be a open bolt hole.

7. Place a bolt though first hole of both press arms. With a spring attached over the bolt, between the 2 press arms.

8. Place a bolt though the 2nd hole of both press arms. With a spring attached over the bolt, between the 2 press arms.

9. Now to the center hole of one of the press arms, and one being tapped. We put a nob bolt through the center hole, and thread it into the threaded hole in the other arm.

Comment= place the curve or radious hook ends over the bow limb tips. Now using the threaded nob . We can now adjust the width of the hook arms. [ Later


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello All
Hey guys trying to cut cost on the V lock pulley. Then being able just to use a regular pulley.

Thinking why a guy couldn't use a rope cinch stop, on the single strand, pull rope. When bow is pressed. Just slide the rope cinch stop up the pull rope, and twist the cinch lock, by turning it. And when you let go . It will jam against the pull pulley.

To release the cinch lock. Jus pull the single line pull rope and untwist the rope cinch lock.
Here is a picture of one I have been looking at for $2.95. What-cha think [ Later


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello All
Did this thread die on the vine. [ Later


----------



## DesiD73 (Apr 13, 2013)

As with all threads...it'll resurface when someone wants to build a bow press like this one...

I kinda have mine built, but not tested yet. I found a couple of cheap double pulleys, but I'm still trying to come up with a good rope stop. The V stop seems simple enough, but works best when you have an inline double pulley I think (I have the side-by-side ones..unfortunately). 

I'll try adding a piece of steel plate with a V notch cut into it on one of the side-by-side double pulleys next...

The V notch seems like the easiest way to secure the rope in between pulls without adding additional steps.


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

Unk Bond said:


> Hello All
> Hey guys trying to cut cost on the V lock pulley. Then being able just to use a regular pulley.
> 
> Thinking why a guy couldn't use a rope cinch stop, on the single strand, pull rope. When bow is pressed. Just slide the rope cinch stop up the pull rope, and twist the cinch lock, by turning it. And when you let go . It will jam against the pull pulley.
> ...


I like it. Where did you find this at Unk? I have built one of these presses and have used it probably half a dozen times with great results but the rope lock I have been using (the one the op used on his) is the only thing on mine that I think could use improvement. It is kind of a pain using it by yourself to wrap the rope then pull it into the teeth. It can be done without to much of a problem but easier is always better.


----------



## DesiD73 (Apr 13, 2013)

Well....I finally finished my pulley press today...and changed out the limbs on my PSE Revenge; went from 70# to 60# limbs. It was quite an adventure to say the least! I'm glad it worked, but do I want to do it again? Hell no! 
My hand is sore from pulling on that rope...it cramped up several times during the process...

Maybe I ended up pulling more than I should've because I changed the configuration on the pulleys and brackets a bit...it was tough! Not at all easy like the youtube vids...

This is what it looks like: http://i.imgur.com/21lrLLy.jpg


----------



## DesiD73 (Apr 13, 2013)

One thing I can't quite figure out on mine: you adjust the brackets apart to fit your bow...then pull to compress...but once you've taken off strings, where does the "extra" rope length come from to allow the limbs to fully relax? 

I couldnt get mine to fully relax...but good enough to slide the brackets off..


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

catfishmafia76 said:


> I like it. Where did you find this at Unk? I have built one of these presses and have used it probably half a dozen times with great results but the rope lock I have been using (the one the op used on his) is the only thing on mine that I think could use improvement. It is kind of a pain using it by yourself to wrap the rope then pull it into the teeth. It can be done without to much of a problem but easier is always better.


==============
Hello All
Well my 2 came a couple days ago. They are big like big.Shipping was a mint. Let me try them.Will let you know. But Iwas hoping for smaller ones.
Then some one reminded me a hardware store had them 15 miles from my house. For $3.95 

Hang in there. I'm working on a different kind.Maybe my Coffee grinder can help us both out here. On some kind of simple rope cinch. That doesn't cost $35.00 ha ha [ Later


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

DesiD73 said:


> One thing I can't quite figure out on mine: you adjust the brackets apart to fit your bow...then pull to compress...but once you've taken off strings, where does the "extra" rope length come from to allow the limbs to fully relax
> 
> I couldnt get mine to fully relax...but good enough to slide the brackets off..


=================
Hello All
Did you back the limb bolts off any, before pressing. [ Later


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

DesiD73 said:


> One thing I can't quite figure out on mine: you adjust the brackets apart to fit your bow...then pull to compress...but once you've taken off strings, where does the "extra" rope length come from to allow the limbs to fully relax?
> 
> I couldnt get mine to fully relax...but good enough to slide the brackets
> 
> off..


==================
Hello All
Here is how its explained. On another thread.

========[ Later

So,
set the red rope so the pulley frames are closer together.
Leave enough space so you can pull the pulley frame together,
so you can compress the limb tips
and remove all of your rigging.

Lengthen the purple cables to fit your bow ATA.

Now,
when you start to completely relax your limbs,
you have LOTS of room for the pulley frames to spread farther apart,
as your limbs completely relax.


----------



## DesiD73 (Apr 13, 2013)

So that was my problem all along: I didn't use purple rope, I used blue rope! Lol

All kidding aside, I'll look into it once I regain the strength to pull...

Thanks for that clarification!


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

DesiD73 said:


> So that was my problem all along: I didn't use purple rope, I used blue rope! Lol
> 
> All kidding aside, I'll look into it once I regain the strength to pull...
> 
> Thanks for that clarification!


==========
Hello All
Thought you might need a little laugh. [ Later


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

DesiD73 said:


> Well....I finally finished my pulley press today...and changed out the limbs on my PSE Revenge; went from 70# to 60# limbs. It was quite an adventure to say the least! I'm glad it worked, but do I want to do it again? Hell no!
> My hand is sore from pulling on that rope...it cramped up several times during the process...
> 
> Maybe I ended up pulling more than I should've because I changed the configuration on the pulleys and brackets a bit...it was tough! Not at all easy like the youtube vids...
> ...


I am assuming that the square black piece has pulleys in it also? (from your pic). I am trying to figure out why it was so hard for you to press your bow with your set up. It might be the diameter of the rope? Mine is not super easy to press but it isn't what I would consider half way hard. About like the youtube videos. I think some little tweak in your press set up would make a big difference.


----------



## Kinkajou (Mar 2, 2013)

What rope diameter are you using?


take a look at this link, the mechanism is explained perfectly and you can view how the parts are. Hope it helps.
I am still looking for a way to make the "fingers" that hold the bow limbs. And I am not sure if this system can be usefull with a Bear Method, can not see if it is post parallel limb.

http://www.google.com/patents/US6685171?pg=PA9&dq=harken+%2B+cam%2B+cleat&hl=en&sa=X&ei=RagFUt67H4Xk2wW_9IGIAw&ved=0CF8Q6wEwBg


Maybe the bow is hard to pess because of the pulleys. they should have bearings for a smoother action I guess.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello All
Hey guys going to experiment a little in my lab. Maybe cut one off or rearrange them.Might even build a different pulley housing. To cinch the pull rope. They were cheap. But shipping doubled there price. The 3 pulley is 30mm 40mm 50mm ][The 2 pulley is 40mm -50mm I think :teeth: Should be here the 13 [ Later


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello All
Hey guys. Found a 1 inch 2 block pulley.
Now the other one we know of.Has a inch spool on top and a 1/2 inch spool on the bottom.

Correct me here . But this 1 inch 2 block. Should pull better . Besides not taking up much room.

What-cha think. [ Later


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

Unk Bond said:


> Hello All
> Hey guys. Found a 1 inch 2 block pulley.
> Now the other one we know of.Has a inch spool on top and a 1/2 inch spool on the bottom.
> 
> ...


I don't know enough about pulleys to even guess but I am in to see the results that you come up with unk. I really do love my little pulley press. Just a few tweaks and it would be perfect! For my Hoyt, anyway. My Mathews DXT had the string stops and brackets on the end of the limbs and was a pain to use it on because they all had to be removed first. I also don't think this set up would work on one of the newer bowtechs with the bearings on the limb tips. What are your thoughts on this


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

catfishmafia76 said:


> I don't know enough about pulleys to even guess but I am in to see the results that you come up with unk. I really do love my little pulley press. Just a few tweaks and it would be perfect! For my Hoyt, anyway. My Mathews DXT had the string stops and brackets on the end of the limbs and was a pain to use it on because they all had to be removed first. I also don't think this set up would work on one of the newer bowtechs with the bearings on the limb tips. What are your thoughts on this



========================

Hello All
Ok guys my coffee grinder . Came up with a perfect Cinch. Or at least that's what he thinks.

? How say U. ? Is he is right. [Later


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello All

Shipment came in to day.
Little more you guys might use.
Look close, and check out the small locking Cinch

I laced up a 6 pulley block and tackle system today.. This should really cut down on hand pulling pressure.

Plan to in-house each 3 pulleys . With a two cover plate sides.
Sorta like a channel when completed.
Still waiting on my good rope to come in. [Later


----------



## booppr (Nov 24, 2006)

why not use one of these for a v block. 10 bucks at home depot, i know they have smaller ones for cheaper too.


----------



## gpang788 (Sep 24, 2005)

Can someone come up with a basic diagram to explain how all the ropes / pulleys are rigged up? Would like to build my own but cant quite make sense of what the pics are telling me?


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

gpang788 said:


> Can someone come up with a basic diagram to explain how all the ropes / pulleys are rigged up? Would like to build my own but cant quite make sense of what the pics are telling me?


=====================

Hello Will try to get you a drawing, posted later.


1. Notice in the top pulley picture. At the bottom of the pulley you see the first end of your pull rope tied off.

2.Now you take the other end of the rope and go around the first bottom pulley.

3. Then up to the top first bottom pulley and lase it on to that pulley.

4. then down to the bottom 2nd pulley go around it.

5. Then back up to the top 2nd pulley and go around it.

6. Then down to the 3rd top pulley and go around it.

7. Then back up to the top 3rd pulley and go around it. 

8. Now you just have a pull rope in your hand. Your done.


============================
Think of it this way. You tie off to the bottom of a top pulley.

Then with the other end of the rope. You just start with the smallest bottom pulley and start lasing the pulleys up.

Around the small one up and around the other small one .
Down and around the next size pulley. Back up and around its mate. Back down and a round the last pulley on the bottom. Back up and around the last top pulley. Your done. Now lasing is for a 3 pulley block and tackle.

Now look at post 109 . That's for a 2 block pulley hook up. And shows how to start your dead end tie, and lasing or threading of your rope. Be it a 2 block 2 pulley system, or a 3 block pulley system. They all lase the same.

Now you can build one with just 2 small pulleys side by side as a unit. And use the same on the bottom. You will have just 4 rope lines . Where as using 3 pulleys harness up you have 6 rope lines.

Will post some U Tube threads you need to watch. It will give you a better idea the different ways block and tackles are used .[ Later


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello All
Here are some U-Tube links, that will help you become better acquainted with how a pulley block and tackle system works.

=======

Now be side these links. You will see other U-Tube block and tackle demonstrations. Finish these. Then view some of the other types. [ Later

===
http://science.howstuffworks.com/transport/engines-equipment/pulley.htm

=================

1. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfwQLdqaAdM

2. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uxvepNjDEdI

3. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9Ai0bwyu40

4. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3LgaHBkEm3g

5. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zX48pyWO7Pc

6. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sR6PTkwords

7. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBuUBVCiUjE

8. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G24-0MQDT-k

9. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_8SfGMpF6g


----------



## gpang788 (Sep 24, 2005)

Thanks for the links Unk Bond


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

gpang788 said:


> Thanks for the links Unk Bond


=========================
Hello All
Your very welcome.
Have any more questions. Or I can be of help. Just shout out. :teeth:


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

booppr said:


> why not use one of these for a v block. 10 bucks at home depot, i know they have smaller ones for cheaper too.


This is what I have on mine and what was recomended in the initall build. It works ok but is isn't easy to lock in place or unlock. I am still using it on mine but am looking for an easier way.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

catfishmafia76 said:


> This is what I have on mine and what was recomended in the initall build. It works ok but is isn't easy to lock in place or unlock. I am still using it on mine but am looking for an easier way.


========================

Hello All
Post 112
It works slick .
Take your pull cord out of the first pulley spool. Slide the rope now though the piece shown-ed , in post 112. Now put your rope back though the pulley.
Now put your pull rope line through, the piece shown-ed , in post 112. 

Now as you pull your bock and tackle pull cord. The V piece is above your pull hand. 
Just pull your pull cord to the left, and inside the V notch. And its locked.

Look at post 113 [ Later


----------



## 2BMX (Jan 1, 2005)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

2BMX said:


> Thanks for sharing.



Hello All
Your welcome.
Bought a new table rod bender. Still practicing . When I get it right. J hooks can be made cheaper.And that will be a plus .Will share as soon as I get it going.:wink: [ Later


----------



## Tooly (Mar 20, 2013)

Marked for press.


----------



## Reverend (Nov 2, 2004)

Ok I'm listening. 
Now all I need is a detailed list of items to buy, where to get them, and how to rig it. 
I already have the limb brackets...


----------



## Reverend (Nov 2, 2004)

I have the Bowmaster brackets that capture the limbs and can be adjusted for limb width. 
Is there any reason these won't work?


----------



## Reverend (Nov 2, 2004)

Reverend said:


> I have the Bowmaster brackets that capture the limbs and can be adjusted for limb width.
> Is there any reason these won't work?


Here's 2 pics of the brackets...


----------



## waldopepper (Jul 29, 2014)

Personally, I would not use these on my bow.


----------



## jdub765 (Feb 17, 2012)

I thought there were issues with those brackets breaking limbs? There's a detailed list of items in the first post of you want to build the original design


----------



## Reverend (Nov 2, 2004)

jdub765 said:


> I thought there were issues with those brackets breaking limbs? There's a detailed list of items in the first post of you want to build the original design


Hmmm? Never heard that. Now you have me worried. 
Do you have more info about these brackets?


----------



## Reverend (Nov 2, 2004)

I see that Bowmaster has 2 styles of brackets. 
I'm assuming you are using the newer "L" bracket rather than the older "J" bracket.
http://www.prototechind.com/split_limb_L_brackets_info.htm

I also have a set of the older "J" brackets. I'm wondering if those brackets would work on a Hoyt CS 34, and soon-to-get-here, Pro Comp Elite.


----------



## waldopepper (Jul 29, 2014)

jdub765 said:


> I thought there were issues with those brackets breaking limbs?


That is exactly why I wouldn't use them. My knowledge of Geometry tells me NO.
I would want the "J" brackets with a pulley system. You would be pulling on the limbs just as the string/cams are.


----------



## Reverend (Nov 2, 2004)

waldopepper said:


> That is exactly why I wouldn't use them. My knowledge of Geometry tells me NO.
> I would want the "J" brackets with a pulley system. You would be pulling on the limbs just as the string/cams are.



Ok fair enough. Thanks. 
Bowmaster does not recommend using their "L" or "J" brackets on past-parallel limbed bows. My CS34 is past-parallel design. Any preference?


----------



## DonsHarley (Sep 10, 2003)

Reverend said:


> Hmmm? Never heard that. Now you have me worried.
> Do you have more info about these brackets?


Rev there is no problem using the adjustable brackets on parallel limbs, they quit making them because some idiot did use them on past parallel limbs when it clearly states not to. They work great on my Maitland and allow alot of room when installing strings. There was a youtube video of a guy using them on a PSE and he did break a limb but thats what happens when you don't read the directions.


----------

